
Ethiopia’s PM warns of a longer internet cutoff amid unrest - rumcajz
https://apnews.com/cb7518334f174824ace1936de5231742
======
oriettaxx
"Ethiopia’s prime minister says that if deadly unrest in the country continues
with online incitement, internet in the country could be cut off “forever.”"

this is totally absurd (!), the only good thing about this sentence is that
one would imagine that Ethiopian government is not able to control the content
of information exchanged (which is a very good thing, no doubt), even if there
is only one telephone company (Ethiotel) that has monopoly over the internet.

~~~
oriettaxx
we had a talk tonight with some IT Iot experts today, they are shocked by this
statement, too.

They wonder how does it fit with announcements like this one
[https://www.ethiotelecom.et/rfp-ext-for-iptv-iot-
lbs/](https://www.ethiotelecom.et/rfp-ext-for-iptv-iot-lbs/)

